
The British Etsy Quietly Racks Up Millions In Sales - taylorbuley
http://startupstats.com/the-british-etsy-quietly-racks-up-millions-in-sales-2012-03/
======
smackfu
Practically speaking, your average person does not want to deal with
international shipping. It tends to be expensive and slow and tracking is not
as good which leads to troubles for the site. It would be smart for a site to
segregate people in their own country. When you don't do that, you get
situations like this, where a competitor becomes you with a different TLD.

------
larrik
This reminds me of the latest Who's Hiring post, where the top commenter was
complaining that he'd never heard of Etsy, and they should really explain who
they are in their job posting.

Clearly, anyone reading this article is expected to know Etsy as well, so I
wasn't off in my thinking that he picked a pretty poor example to make his
point.

------
tmcw
The line between 'competitor' and 'clone' is right here: the site layout and
elements are startlingly similar to Etsy.

~~~
guimarin
I honestly had that thought as well going into this piece. But now that I've
visited the site, I can say that I disagree. This is not a clone or a
competitor, this is the same business idea executed in a different market,
with a ( slightly )different focus, and yes with similar design stylings. A
clone for me is a site that is pixel for pixel copied. Saying this is a clone
is like saying Mountain Mikes Pizza is a clone of Round Table. and personally,
I'd rather have Folksy in the US then etsy, Folksy was everything Etsy should
have been.

